
Your Startup Idea Sucks and You’re Going to Fail - bpatrianakos
http://billpatrianakos.me/blog/2017/03/30/your-startup-idea-sucks-and-youre-going-to-fail/
======
Safety1stClyde
It would not surprise me if the author was given as Erlich Bachman.

